# Renault 4 GTL 1992 - Paint Correction



## Racer

Hello

Not a common car to detail but very interesting because it was fully restored and it has 110000 kms , from 1992.


















Before this pic , several dents on the roof and sideways were removed
Starting the paint correction.










The paint was really scratched for restored car.




























































Very nice colour and it started to have a good finish










Roof top


















Sideways




























































































Rear


















































Front


























Finished and ready to show off , Crystal Rock for LSP













































































































Outside it shine real nice 





























































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## tzotzo

nice work and nice car. well done


----------



## stangalang

Always bringing something different :thumb:

Top work as ever


----------



## AaronGTi

Great work as always


----------



## Racer

tzotzo said:


> nice work and nice car. well done





stangalang said:


> Always bringing something different :thumb:
> 
> Top work as ever





AaronGTi said:


> Great work as always


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Brilliant work  :thumb:
You can see how they moved to the Renault 5 with that shape.


----------



## toni

Top work Rui, as ever!


----------



## Racer

Beancounter said:


> Brilliant work  :thumb:
> You can see how they moved to the Renault 5 with that shape.





toni said:


> Top work Rui, as ever!


Thank you and it´s a nice motor :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb: Fantastic job


----------



## athol

Looking very nice, good work there !!


----------



## horned yo

that is simply stunning top work


----------



## johnnyguitar

That's mental, I'd love a Quatrelle. That's been somebody's labour of love and then really nicely finished by yourself.


----------



## alfajim

lovely iconic car.
great finish.


----------



## The Cueball

looks great... lovely old car...

:thumb:


----------



## patmac

I hated these cars when i was young but i would love one now. I must be getting old. Looks brilliant:thumb::thumb:


----------



## IanA

That looks amazing. Must be one of the best 4's in existence? Top work mate


----------



## Weazel

Amazing! I saw loads of these when i was in Ibiza, old school cool!! Top job!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Great work! :argie:

The Renault 4 brings back a lot of childhood memories for me. My best mates mother had 1 and she took us everywhere in it. Nice to see one again. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## NornIron

Lovely work on a fab classic :thumb:


----------



## Racer

NornIron said:


> Lovely work on a fab classic :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Used to always think these were total sheds , but fook me man, that is looking tremendous! :doublesho :argie:

Great job man :buffer: :thumb:

Surely one of the best in existence.


----------



## The_Bouncer

How cool is that !!!!

Super work and a real head turner car

:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Lorenzo said:


> Used to always think these were total sheds , but fook me man, that is looking tremendous! :doublesho :argie:
> 
> Great job man :buffer: :thumb:
> 
> Surely one of the best in existence.


*It was spent a lot of money to bring back to this state.
Thanks for the comments :thumb:*



The_Bouncer said:


> How cool is that !!!!
> 
> Super work and a real head turner car
> 
> :thumb:


*yes it is and i doubt much better cars have that effect *
*Regards mate*


----------



## Faysal

Must have been really rewarding to detail such a nice classic car Rui!I really like the "flake pop" in that colour! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Very interesting Rui! Love the colour!


----------



## Racer

Faysal said:


> Must have been really rewarding to detail such a nice classic car Rui!I really like the "flake pop" in that colour! :thumb:





JBirchy said:


> Very interesting Rui! Love the colour!


*Thank you guys and yes it´s amazing to detali cars that the owners love them more and everything :thumb:*


----------



## Tiauguinho

That looks awesome, such a cool car! Good job Rui!


----------



## neilb62

Fantastic...and different, I can't remember the last time I even saw one of those here in the UK...:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Tiauguinho said:


> That looks awesome, such a cool car! Good job Rui!





neilb62 said:


> Fantastic...and different, I can't remember the last time I even saw one of those here in the UK...:thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## robtech

stunning,i'd rather drive this than the porsche in the background,think they stopped bringing the ren 4 to the uk about 1985 in car form.so a really really rare site these days


----------



## Racer

robtech said:


> stunning,i'd rather drive this than the porsche in the background,think they stopped bringing the ren 4 to the uk about 1985 in car form.so a really really rare site these days


This one is almost the last ones to be made and it´s in amazing condition :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

Great work, appears more of a challenge that some of the studio posts on brand new cars....


----------



## Eurogloss

*You certainly have some interesting cars that you detail Rui .

Excellent work al always my friend :thumb:*

*Mario*


----------



## Lowiepete

When I first saw one of these in the UK, I made up my mind that I'd not be
seen dead in one. Well, I ended up owning several. One of them I overturned
into a field in the fens at less that 5 mph off a snowy road. Never had more fun
in any car before or since, even the R5GTT!! Drove one through a marsh once,
with the traction coming directly from the drive-shafts themselves (wheels were 
slowly spinning in the water).

The engine in that example looks like the 1100cc with an alternator - way too
advanced technology for a Renault 4!  

Some nice work on a fabulous colour car - shame that Renault couldn't be as 
bold in its colour choices, their current range of greys and silver is very dull 
indeed!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Racer

PootleFlump said:


> Great work, appears more of a challenge that some of the studio posts on brand new cars....


*Thank you but brand new cars can be much harder to do than this one , and if it´s any new Ferrari the case is worse :lol:*



Eurogloss said:


> *You certainly have some interesting cars that you detail Rui .
> 
> Excellent work al always my friend :thumb:*
> 
> *Mario*


*Thank you Mario , all running well??*



Lowiepete said:


> When I first saw one of these in the UK, I made up my mind that I'd not be
> seen dead in one. Well, I ended up owning several. One of them I overturned
> into a field in the fens at less that 5 mph off a snowy road. Never had more fun
> in any car before or since, even the R5GTT!! Drove one through a marsh once,
> with the traction coming directly from the drive-shafts themselves (wheels were
> slowly spinning in the water).
> 
> The engine in that example looks like the 1100cc with an alternator - way too
> advanced technology for a Renault 4!
> 
> Some nice work on a fabulous colour car - shame that Renault couldn't be as
> bold in its colour choices, their current range of greys and silver is very dull
> indeed!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


*Thank you Steve and yes the colour is just insane and fresh*


----------



## mechrepairs

I remember these cars from when we used to holiday in Spain ten plus years ago, they never looked like that tho.

Lovely.

Carl


----------



## Racer

mechrepairs said:


> I remember these cars from when we used to holiday in Spain ten plus years ago, they never looked like that tho.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Carl


:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Lovely work Rui, the colour really pops and nice to see something that you don't see everyday, great detail.


----------



## prokopas

Great Results Rui


----------



## Racer

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely work Rui, the colour really pops and nice to see something that you don't see everyday, great detail.





prokopas said:


> Great Results Rui


It´s such a nice motor and im glad the owner likes it as it deservs :thumb:


----------



## T10NY-R

its a wierd looking thing .. but i quite like.. good job


----------



## Miguel Pestana

amazing job as usual Rui, nice to see a Renault 4 getting that much love  

Abraço :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Miguel Pestana said:


> amazing job as usual Rui, nice to see a Renault 4 getting that much love
> 
> Abraço :thumb:


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:

ps: o S2000 está quase...


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Estou desejando de ver :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Now that's something you don't see every day, nice work


----------



## Racer

SteveTDCi said:


> Now that's something you don't see every day, nice work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Lovely car in so great condition and your work is excellent as always my friend :thumb:


----------



## zonda

What a rare and interesting car to detail, who ever restored it has certainly spent a lot of time and money on it. Lovely work.


----------



## deni2

Top job :thumb:, not to many of them in good condition.


----------



## SteBurns

Beautiful car, top work!


----------



## Racer

Swell.gr said:


> Lovely car in so great condition and your work is excellent as always my friend :thumb:





zonda said:


> What a rare and interesting car to detail, who ever restored it has certainly spent a lot of time and money on it. Lovely work.





deni2 said:


> Top job :thumb:, not to many of them in good condition.





SteBurns said:


> Beautiful car, top work!


Thank you so much guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

stunning to see such a rare old renault, love the wheels :thumb:

thanks Rui, great attention to detail as ever , top work.....


----------



## Racer

123quackers said:


> stunning to see such a rare old renault, love the wheels :thumb:
> 
> thanks Rui, great attention to detail as ever , top work.....


It was a pleasure to detail such a nice car , thanks man for your kind comments


----------



## t180black

Fantastic to see an old classic getting some TLC - It's years since I seen one of those cars. You have brought it back to life.

Well done!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

That is a fantastic Detail on a quality classic.

Awesome.:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston

Thats amazing love old renaults. Great work


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## fraz101

I was a renault tech for over 10yrs......worked on only 1 or 2 of these little gems!

Cracking finish


----------



## Racer

t180black said:


> Fantastic to see an old classic getting some TLC - It's years since I seen one of those cars. You have brought it back to life.
> 
> Well done!





B&B Autostyle said:


> That is a fantastic Detail on a quality classic.
> 
> Awesome.:thumb:





jamie crookston said:


> Thats amazing love old renaults. Great work





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job :thumb:





fraz101 said:


> I was a renault tech for over 10yrs......worked on only 1 or 2 of these little gems!
> 
> Cracking finish


Thank you all and it´s nice to see how this old guy looks so nice :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

It is great to see a stunning example of what was once a very popular car - I would imagine it gets a lot of interest from people who had one in the family years ago.
Great work as ever :thumb:


----------



## Racer

GlynRS2 said:


> It is great to see a stunning example of what was once a very popular car - I would imagine it gets a lot of interest from people who had one in the family years ago.
> Great work as ever :thumb:


Yes it´s very true what you wrote , and it´s funny that this car gets more attention than a Porsche or even some more exotic cars


----------



## Bill58

I haven't seen one of these cars in ages, great result, thanks for posting.


----------



## dooka

Cool :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Bill58 said:


> I haven't seen one of these cars in ages, great result, thanks for posting.





dooka said:


> Cool :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

whoa ! that looks awesome, thanks for posting something different Rui

Baz


----------



## Racer

Auto Detox said:


> whoa ! that looks awesome, thanks for posting something different Rui
> 
> Baz


You are welcome Baz :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Gorgeous colour! It's CLEAN too!


----------



## scooby73

Nice work Rui.:thumb:

Great to see classics like this still going around!


----------



## Racer

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Rui.:thumb:
> 
> Great to see classics like this still going around!


Yes , it´s true :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie

Lovely!! Love these classic Renaults.


----------



## waxtrucker

Good job


----------



## chongo

Love the colour, great job.


----------



## 4d_dc2

Original colour? Looks like triamph lucifer orange.


----------



## Foxhound

Belo trabalho!!
O meu sogro se visse ficava delirante!! Ele teve uma e foi a menina dos olhos dele!!

Congratulations on the job!!
Looks out of this world!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Wow digging up some history here....original post from 2012!!!


----------



## kev1609

That is freaking awesome

Any rebuild pics?


----------

